# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Kangaroo steak!

## phrenetic

Ok so I spent last night experimenting with Kangaroo, I'm buying it to replace processed meats and its cheaper then really good cuts of steak, plus better for you as its typically like crazy high in protein and super low in fat  :Smilie: 

If you can get your hands on it or another good game meat give this recipe a go, cause I've been a steak eater all my life and I'm blown away by the taste of Kangaroo. Sadly its a meat you can screw up really easy too, so follow these instructions when cooking it and you will be sweet.


When cooking Game meat, Kangaroo, Venison, Bison etc... Its very important to let the meat stand for a while after cooking and allow its own retained heat to keep cooking it. Thats how you get the really nice warm juicy centers  :Smilie: 

Ingredients
------
250g Kangaroo fillet (or any game meat)

Marinade
2-3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
2-3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper



Instructions
-----

1. Combine marinade ingredients
2. Let meat marinade over night in fridge (I did 4 steaks today this way and have them in the freezer after about 2 hrs of marinading)


Cooking (*this is the important bit*)
-------

Heat frying pan, add a few splashes of extra virgin olive oil, do not allow oil to smoke, if it does your running to hot.

Throw your steaks in the pan when oil is hot, (but not smoking hot), cook for 

2-3 minutes either side for (Medium rare)

3-4 minutes either side for (Medium)

Turn only once!

"You never ever want to go beyond Medium done for game meat, you will make it taste like ass :P "

Remove from frying pan, and turn off the heat source, wrap steaks in tin foil, allow steaks to sit for 5-6 minutes on the stove you just cooked on or in frying pan you just used, the ambient heat will help push all the juices to the middle and the meat will stay hot as it tenderizes from the low heat.

Consume!



Seriously, you won't believe how tasty this meat is till you try it and cook it like above. You can also ditch the marinade and just cook it the same way as I described, just use a bit more oil as game meat can get a bit smokey.



 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Awesome stuff. This and Bison I have yet to try...

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

OMFZG i luv kangaroos  :Frown:

----------


## stevey_6t9

yumm

----------


## dominick2417

I like baby seal, gameir than a bald eagle but not as gamey as a black rhino. 

I did not know kangaroo meat was sold. I was told when I was younger that the meat at TacoBell was Kangaroo meat. That is what I still believe.

----------


## Dreamteam

Good stuff..

----------


## phrenetic

Hahahahaha, you made me laugh Dom, obviously baby seal is the tastiest but seriously bro its too fatty, no good for ya.

Bald eagle, and I thought Australia was the only country that eats their coat of arms, you Americans are always trying to upstage us  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Kangaroo down here in Aus is almost a plague animal, basically there is a bloody lot of them roaming about the country side and causing some wide spread agricultural problems, so the government has allowed something like 3 million to be culled every year, someone figured we may as well eat the things, and I'm glad they did, cause it's quite a nice meat when done correctly  :Smilie: 

Very distinct flavor and texture, and saves on greenhouse gases trying to produce all those cows for us dirty carnivores ;P

----------


## dominick2417

> Hahahahaha, you made me laugh Dom, obviously baby seal is the tastiest but seriously bro its too fatty, no good for ya.
> 
> Bald eagle, and I thought Australia was the only country that eats their coat of arms, you Americans are always trying to upstage us 
> 
> 
> Kangaroo down here in Aus is almost a plague animal, basically there is a bloody lot of them roaming about the country side and causing some wide spread agricultural problems, so the government has allowed something like 3 million to be culled every year, someone figured we may as well eat the things, and I'm glad they did, cause it's quite a nice meat when done correctly 
> 
> Very distinct flavor and texture, and saves on greenhouse gases trying to produce all those cows for us dirty carnivores ;P


I hear ya bud, cows also fart, which is another cause of global warming. I live in Metaire, which is a suburb of New Orleans, which is in Louisiana. We used to have a problem with nutria rats and you people would go out at night and shoot them. I am not sure you can eat one though. 

Soon the state will open a season on alligators in the sticks about an house, so I may be eating a lot of alligator soon. I will have to try your recipe with alligator meat. 

I was kidding about the bald eagle, baby seal and black rhino thing, it was my take on an old joke about a guy in court pleading with the judge.

----------


## phrenetic

> I hear ya bud, cows also fart, which is another cause of global warming. I live in Metaire, which is a suburb of New Orleans, which is in Louisiana. We used to have a problem with nutria rats and you people would go out at night and shoot them. I am not sure you can eat one though. 
> 
> Soon the state will open a season on alligators in the sticks about an house, so I may be eating a lot of alligator soon. I will have to try your recipe with alligator meat. 
> 
> I was kidding about the bald eagle, baby seal and black rhino thing, it was my take on an old joke about a guy in court pleading with the judge.


Bahahaha, yes I know it was a joke, I was just having fun giving you shit about your meat choices :P

----------


## pkme

sounds awsome m8. i will try it. you don't happen to know the protien/carb/fat/calories for that slab do ya?

----------


## tembe

i eat 170 grams kangaroo steak everyday

39 grams of protein, 0.2 fat, few carbs

----------


## pkme

> i eat 170 grams kangaroo steak everyday
> 
> 39 grams of protein, 0.2 fat, few carbs


cheers!

----------


## lestat88

I goto a woolworths close to home which have an already marinated kangaroo steak, rosemary and garlic, it's so good. Sometimes though I prefer to season my kangaroo with just the masterfoods lemon pepper, but definitely gonna give this a try

----------


## janachen

I've had it twice - once barbecued like a steak and it was really nice. I had some roo sausages recently and they weren't very nice. I also like the idea that it's healthy and better for the environment too, so I intend to get some soon
chinese restaurants singapore

----------


## Times Roman

If i lived from the land down under, I 'd bee eating roo all the time!

----------


## Emperor9

I have had koala chops, very tasty

----------


## terraj

> I have had koala chops, very tasty


Calling BS

----------


## Emperor9

lol yes a joke

----------


## marcus006

nice, great idead cheers

----------

